# Colts linebacker and his Uber driver killed by drunk driver



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://wishtv.com/2018/02/04/colts-player-his-ride-share-driver-killed-by-suspected-drunk-driver/

INDIANAPOLIS (WISH) - An Indianapolis Colts linebacker and the Avon man acting as his Uber driver died after a suspected drunk driver hit them on Interstate 70 early Sunday morning.

26-year-old Edwin Jackson - who first joined the Colts in May of 2015 - and 54-year-old Jeffrey Monroe of Avon had pulled to the side of I-70 near Holt Road because Jackson had become ill, Indiana State Police said in a release.

Police say 37-year-old Alex Cabrera Gonsales hit Jackson and Monroe just before 4 a.m. in a black Ford F-150.

One victim was thrown from crash onto the center lane of I-70. That victim was later struck by an ISP trooper who was responding to the crash.

Gonsales was taken into custody after attempting to flee the scene on foot. He was later transported to Marion County Jail.

It is believed that Gonsales was also driving without a license.









"It appears that somebody got behind the wheel of a vehicle after having consumed alcohol and now we have tragic consequences that are going to affect many, many lives because of somebody's poor decision," said Sgt. John Perrine with Indiana State Police.

Gonsales faces preliminary charges that include causing death when operating a motor vehicle with an alcohol concentration equivalent of .08 or more, operating a motor vehicle without ever receiving a license and operating a vehicle with an ACE of .15 or more, according to online records.

The crash closed all lanes for several hours for crew clean up and investigation.

The crash is the second double fatality crash of the morning, with the first happening on the city's east side.

The Indianapolis Colts released the following statement on Sunday afternoon regarding Jackson's death:

"We were heartbroken to hear the news of Edwin Jackson's passing. Edwin was loved by all in the Colts organization. We admired his outgoing personality, competitive spirit and hard-working mentality. He was well-respected among all with whom he crossed paths, and he will be greatly missed in our locker room and throughout our entire organization. We also understand that another person lost his life in the accident, only adding to our sorrow on this day. We are shocked and saddened by this tragedy, and our thoughts and prayers are with the families of both men during this difficult time."

It is with a heavy heart that we share the loss of one of our own.

Edwin Jackson always brought a smile to our locker room and the community. Our thoughts are with his family and friends during this difficult time.

We will miss him greatly: https://t.co/Vuql2FD59Rpic.twitter.com/7gVR9PvmuA

- Indianapolis Colts (@Colts) February 4, 2018

Former and current Colts players, as well as Jackson's college football program, reacted to Jackson's death through social media on Sunday afternoon:

Our hearts and prayers are with Edwin Jackson's family. Terrific young man, respected and liked by all. Rest In Peace, Edwin.

- Jim Irsay (@JimIrsay) February 4, 2018

Just learned about the passing of one of my favorite teammates.. Always happy.. always uplifting.. always humble..he was a true shining light on this earth..Such an incredibly sad day for anybody who has ever been lucky enough to be around or befriend Edwin Jackson.. RIP Ed..damn pic.twitter.com/RxKoA8OQ9j

- Pat McAfee (@PatMcAfeeShow) February 4, 2018

Fly high 53!! Look over us brother ..

- Donte Moncrief (@drm_12) February 4, 2018

R.I.P E. Jack&#8230;. 1Love

- T.J. Green (@BossGreen256) February 4, 2018

Wow I Really Can't Believe It







#RIP53

- Marlon Mack (@Marlon_Mack25) February 4, 2018

We are saddened by this news. Please keep Edwin's family in your thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. https://t.co/5BPyLrxya0

- Georgia Southern Football (@GSAthletics_FB) February 4, 2018

A spokesperson for Uber confirmed that Monroe was giving Jackson a ride early Sunday morning and said Uber was ready to help police with their investigation. The company offered the following statement regarding the fatal incident:

Like so many who are mourning, we are heartbroken by this news. Our thoughts and prayers are with the families, the Colts, and the entire Indianapolis community."

Sgt. John Perrine with ISP tweeted about Monroe's death with a reminder to drive sober:

It's heartwarming to see the love Edwin Jackson is receiving

Please don't forget another man lost his life as well, Mr. Jeffrey Monroe of Avon was also killed by the alleged drunk driver

Heavy heart today, we aren't robots, these events affect us all#DriveSober

- Sgt. John Perrine (@ISPIndianapolis) February 4, 2018

Nonprofit organization Mothers Against Drunk Driving (MADD) released a statement after the crash, noting that the crash happened hours before Super Bowl 52 was set to begin:

MADD is shocked and heartbroken that Indianapolis Colts player Edwin Jackson, along with Jeffrey Monroe, who police believe was a ride-share driver, were killed by an alleged drunk driver early this morning. The loss of a professional football player and his driver on the biggest game day of the year is beyond tragic for the families and friends of both men, and our hearts are with them and the Colts team. Drunk driving remains the leading killer on our nation's highways and streets, yet there is no excuse for anyone to drive drunk when there are so many options for a sober, non-drinking designated driver, such as Uber, taxis, public transportation or a non-drinking friend. With so many festivities centered around the Super Bowl tonight, MADD urges everyone to please have a plan to get home safely."


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I know I'm going to be bashed for this, but never ever ever pull over on the side of an Interstate if you can help it. Find an exit. It's not just drunk drivers but anything can happen when cars are passing only feet away from you traveling at 70mph.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://wishtv.com/2018/02/04/colts-player-his-ride-share-driver-killed-by-suspected-drunk-driver/
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS (WISH) - An Indianapolis Colts linebacker and the Avon man acting as his Uber driver died after a suspected drunk driver hit them on Interstate 70 early Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


Omg !
A trooper responding to the accident RAN OVER one of the passengers thrown from the vehicle !

HORRIBLE ORDEAL FOR ALL !



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know I'm going to be bashed for this, but never ever ever pull over on the side of an Interstate if you can help it. Find an exit. It's not just drunk drivers but anything can happen when cars are passing only feet away from you traveling at 70mph.


So true. Blow outs. Flying road debris.
Flying vehicle parts.
Serial killers.
Car jackers.

The poor Trooper !
No one wants to run over an accident victim.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

His uber driver failed to protect his passenger.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> His uber driver failed to protect his passenger.


Even the National Guard cant protect against EVERYTHING.

BUT

PEOPLE WEARING SEATBELTS
USUALLY DONT FLY OUT OF CARS !


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know I'm going to be bashed for this, but never ever ever pull over on the side of an Interstate if you can help it. Find an exit. It's not just drunk drivers but anything can happen when cars are passing only feet away from you traveling at 70mph.


You are right on the money. I have had 3 passengers in the last two years get sick in my car on the interstate. One in a cooler and the other two out the window. I NEVER pull over on the shoulder of the interstate unless it's an emergency... like the car breaks down. Uber drivers prioritize their vehicles over rider safety too often.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are right on the money. I have had 3 passengers in the last two years get sick in my car on the interstate. One in a cooler and the other two out the window. I NEVER pull over on the shoulder of the interstate unless it's an emergency... like the car breaks down. Uber driver prioritize their vehicles over rider safety too often.


Smart man.

We can always clean a back seat and all will be forgotten. It's the blood on the pavement that will keep in our memories forever.



BurgerTiime said:


> Police say 37-year-old Alex Cabrera Gonsales
> 
> Gonsales was taken into custody after attempting to flee the scene on foot.
> 
> It is believed that Gonsales was also driving without a license.


Hmmmmm, a dreamer?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Smart man.
> 
> We can always clean a back seat and all will be forgotten. It's the blood on the pavement that will keep in our memories forever.
> 
> Hmmmmm, a dreamer?


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/feb/4/alex-gonsales-accused-dui-death-colts-edwin-jackso/


----------



## PoorerThanAdui (Jul 31, 2016)

Mole said:


> His uber driver failed to protect his passenger.


Uhh, the decedent wasn't a passenger at that moment, he was a pedestrian, sick on the side of the roadway.

In Indiana you have to be inside a vehicle to be considered a passenger.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> Uhh, the decedent wasn't a passenger at that moment, he was a pedestrian, sick on the side of the roadway.
> 
> In Indiana you have to be inside a vehicle to be considered a passenger.


The driver put his passenger at risk by allowing him to become a pedestrian on the side of an interstate. The driver should have NEVER let that happen. There is a standard of care required when driving passengers for hire.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hmmmmm, a dreamer?


Not a dreamer. Illegal alien -- previously deported -- from Guatemala. He is in custody, local authorities are cooperating with feds and ICE has an immigration hold on him.

His actual name is Manuel Orrego-Savala. The Gonsales alias and claiming to be from Mexico were apparently part of his cover story. He was deported in 2007 and 2009.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JimKE said:


> Not a dreamer. Illegal alien -- previously deported -- from Guatemala. He is in custody, local authorities are cooperating with feds and ICE has an immigration hold on him.
> 
> His actual name is Manuel Orrego-Savala. The Gonsales alias and claiming to be from Mexico were apparently part of his cover story. He was deported in 2007 and 2009.


Unfortunately we will not be deporting him again. I'm sure we will be paying to lock him in prison the rest of his life. Hopefully our current president remains strong enough to secure our borders.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

What do you guys think Uber is going to do for the family of the deceased driver? Did the driver have any insurance that covered him during self employment activities? This is where insurances can become very sticky. Insurance companies can claim that the additional risk of being a commercial fare for hire driver was not disclosed therefore denying coverage for any peril that occurred during fare for hire driving.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What do you guys think Uber is going to do for the family of the deceased driver? Did the driver have any insurance that covered him during self employment activities? This is where insurances can become very sticky. Insurance companies can claim that the additional risk of being a commercial fare for hire driver was not disclosed therefore denying coverage for any peril that occurred during fare for hire driving.


Of course the drivers insurance will deny the claim unless it had a TNC endorsement. It SHOULD deny it. People who do not drive for Uber should not be subsidizing drivers that do.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PoorerThanAdui said:


> In Indiana you have to be inside a vehicle to be considered a passenger.


I'm sure that goes for personal use of a vehicle. Commercial use of a vehicle changes many aspects of the law.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What do you guys think Uber is going to do for the family of the deceased driver? Did the driver have any insurance that covered him during self employment activities? This is where insurances can become very sticky. Insurance companies can claim that the additional risk of being a commercial fare for hire driver was not disclosed therefore denying coverage for any peril that occurred during fare for hire driving.


This is why I opted in to this:

https://help.uber.com/h/ba03b1db-46f9-4350-9a39-8a98b83f813e



> *Driver Injury Protection*
> DRIVER INJURY PROTECTION OVERVIEW
> Get peace of mind while you drive. For less than four cents a mile, Driver Injury Protection helps minimize the financial impact an accident could have on you and your family. This optional insurance program is offered by Uber's partner Aon.
> 
> ...


It's not perfect but it is something.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> This is why I opted in to this:
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/ba03b1db-46f9-4350-9a39-8a98b83f813e
> 
> It's not perfect but it is something.


Not to be a hater, but with this disability/life insurance being tied in with Uber I can see the claims adjuster telling your family "Since the vehicle was stopped and the passenger was outside the vehicle then we have determined that your husband was in fact *NOT *operating the vehicle in a rideshare manner and we must deny your claim to any and all benefits."

Don't bash me, this was a joke.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Another Uber driver died in an accident that same night in Indianapolis. He also was hit by a drunk driver.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> we must deny your claim to any and all benefits."
> Don't bash me, this was a joke.


No, its not really a joke.
The disability insurance has so many holes for non payment and so few benefits that I opted out and kept my 3 cents per mile.
$2,000 for a hand or eye???? (or similar amount)
WTF

The only advantage is death benefits. Even incapacitation is so poorly compensated that I could not justify 4% of my earnings for a false insurance coverage.

If you die, Uber will give your heirs more money than this insurance to go away and not sue.
Ubers disability insurance is a suckers bet that they will use to make you go away if you (or you heirs) try to sue.


----------



## Magnum P. I. (Dec 1, 2017)

Everyone that commented to the media made sure they included the driver as part of their statement. Uber did too but in theirs he's the after thought. I know I'm being overly sensitive but I hate Uber more than most people love life.

I should point out that the Uber driver was the only one sober of the group


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Unfortunately we will not be deporting him again. I'm sure we will be paying to lock him in prison the rest of his life. Hopefully our current president remains strong enough to secure our borders.


He will get 14-20 years then deported.
Illegals raped & murdered a bartender here and got that.
A native American would have got lethal injection or life !



Magnum P. I. said:


> Everyone that commented to the media made sure they included the driver as part of their statement. Uber did too but in theirs he's the after thought. I know I'm being overly sensitive but I hate Uber more than most people love life.
> 
> I should point out that the Uber driver was the only one sober of the group


Probably so.
And
The Uber driver would still be alive if not for someone puking in his car while driving for pennies


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Magnum P. I. said:


> Everyone that commented to the media made sure they included the driver as part of their statement. Uber did too but in theirs he's the after thought. I know I'm being overly sensitive but I hate Uber more than most people love life.
> 
> I should point out that the Uber driver was the only one sober of the group


As the sober one, he should have made better decisions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> As the sober one, he should have made better decisions.


Like NOT driving for Uber for pennies !


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Like NOT driving for Uber for pennies !


So if he was driving on a 3x surge then he would've been safer?


----------



## DeeButtercup (Jun 11, 2017)

Mole said:


> His uber driver failed to protect his passenger.


Really, he lost his life too. Sorry Edwin died but he needed to protect his self. I wouldn't have pulled off. How much is an uber driver expected to do for $4 and $5 and no one tips.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

DeeButtercup said:


> Really, he lost his life too. Sorry Edwin died but he needed to protect his self. I wouldn't have pulled off. How much is an uber driver expected to do for $4 and $5 and no one tips.


Sadly yes they both died but I would let someone puke in my car before pulling over on the freeway way to many drunks out there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> So if he was driving on a 3x surge then he would've been safer?


Quality of Life is affected by Uber Poverty Rates.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Not immediately pulling over is one of those things I learned from experience. Avoid driving after 1:30 if you value your life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Still
Such a shame the loss of future potential talent

STRUCK BY A DRUNKEN ILLEGAL !


----------

